# Artwork



## Sun-Tzu (19. September 2003)

Hi @ all.

Schon seit mehreren Tagen suche ich nach einer moeglichkeit Artworks, so wie Blizzard zu erstellen. Ich meine sowas, wie das HIER 

Sowas in schwarzweiss mit Tusche, oder Bleistifft zu malen und einscannen ist kein allzu grosses Problem fuer mich, aber dass es SO nachher aussehen kann - NEE! Wie soll ich das ganze faerben? fuer jede kleinigkeit eine eigene ebene erstellen und einzeln, per hand (polygonal lasso tool) markieren und faerben? AUA! das dauert ja ne ewigkeit und sieht danach verkrueppelt aus =(

Habt Ihr vielleicht einen guten Tipp fuer mich? -> Brauche ein schoenes Avatar-Bild^^ ....und HP-layout

thanx 4 reading! (=


----------



## Mythos007 (19. September 2003)

tja - das ist wohl nur mit genügend Phantasie zu realisieren - dann benötigst
du natürlich noch das Talent deine Ideen wie sie dir vorschweben auf Papier
umzusetzen - zu guter letzt benötigst du noch ein wenig Geschick, um Deine
Zeichnung in Photoshop oder einem anderen Grafikbearbeitungsprogramm
deiner Wahl z.b. Painter zu colorieren ...

und nach sagen wir mal 12 stunden Arbeit dürftest Du dann schon in die
richtige Richtung kommen ...

Ich würde Dir ja gerne etwas anderes sagen - aber ein "make a
beautifull picture with only one klick" tutorial wirst Du nicht finden ...


----------



## Sun-Tzu (19. September 2003)

=/ ok, wie ichs erwartet habe - schade, dass man sich das mit dem colorieren nicht leichter machen kann:
Naechstes Wochenende ist dann auch weg! *winke winke* bye bye

Aba danke vielmals, Mythos! Jetzt bin ich mir endgueltig sicher!

....Noch ne frage zum colorieren: gibts auch eine besser aussehende moeglichkeit zu faerben, als das Gradient und Paint bucket auf einzelne auswahlen? (aber den Cutout-filter kann ich in diesem Fall nicht leiden - soll ja fluessig aussehen =)


----------



## subzero (19. September 2003)

Hoi,

Also bei mir  der Link nicht!
Allerdings kann ich mir vorstellen welche Bilder von Blizzard er meint (z.B. WC3 Cover oder andere Charaktere).

Tja, ... das heißt aber nich das du es nicht versuchen musst. Ich an deiner Stelle würde mit etwas leichtem anfanagen, z.B. Figuren die viele große leere Flächen haben und man nicht jedes Haar einzeln nachziehen muss. Ein Tutorial, das naja wirklich nict ganz einfach, allerdings vielleicht für dich ein guter einstieg ist.

http://www.666-hellish.com/counthtml.php?url=airbrush_comic.htm

Da wird sehr viel mit Airbrush gearbeitet. Viel glück beim Versuchen


----------



## Sun-Tzu (19. September 2003)

YAHUUUU! das, was ich gesucht habe! (die kenntnisse habe ich! trotz der tatsache, dass dies mein dritter post HIER ist^^ )

danke, danke, danke! in einer woche, oder weniger, poste ich mein ergebniss!

(Heisse neue tipps immer willkommen =)


----------



## subzero (19. September 2003)

hrhr 

Schön, das ich helfen konnte. 
Schade, das man nit mehr voten kann  *j/k*


----------



## Sun-Tzu (29. September 2003)

=) Ist zwar nicht so gut gelungen, da ich kein sehr begabter zeichner bin, aber irgendwie gefaelts mir^^

danke fuer die tipps; hier ists:

(hoffentlich funktioniert der Anhang *zitter, zitter*)


----------



## derGugi (30. September 2003)

schön schön! Ich finds hübsch! vorallem der Himmel gefällt mir  jetzt hast du mich gerade angespornt, auch eins zu malen


----------



## Sun-Tzu (30. September 2003)

=) Super! Und wenn du fertig bist, sag bitte, wie du es gemacht hast...

(waere schoen, wenn du dein werk hier postest, sobald es volkommen ist)^^

viel spass!


----------



## Jantz (30. September 2003)

naja für mich sieht der tauren in wc3 zwar etwas anderes aus.

Sieht aber klasse aus.
hast du echt gut gemacht


----------



## Michael Och (30. September 2003)

Jo is dir gut gelungen 
PS: WoW Rulez!


----------



## derGugi (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sun-Tzu _
> *=) Super! Und wenn du fertig bist, sag bitte, wie du es gemacht hast...
> 
> (waere schoen, wenn du dein werk hier postest, sobald es volkommen ist)^^
> ...



hehe, jo kann ich machen. Ich hab vor einer Woche bereits eins erstellt, das ist aber leider nicht so super geworden.. Hier, wenn du mal schauen willst: blubb


----------



## Sun-Tzu (4. Oktober 2003)

Ist doch super!  Die zeichnung ist zwar im Karekatur-Stil gezeichnet, (meine doch auch ein wenig *g*) aber coloriert hast du es  - erste Klasse Mal schaun, vielleicht gelingt das naechste so, wie du's dir vorstellst. Sag bescheid, wenn du fertig bist ^^


----------



## subzero (5. Oktober 2003)

Hoi, also was Showroom betrifft, da werden euch die Mods in den Popo haun (metapher)  

Zu dem Bild, wie haste die Linien nachgezogen, oder hast du einfach nur mit Helligkeit und Kontrast gespielt ?
Weil ich finde die Linien irgentwie bischen schlecht... und ungleichmäsig als währ der Bleistift einfach nur gefärbt...


----------



## subzero (5. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab es jetzt auchmal versucht, alleridngs nerven diese weißen Flächen. Ich müsste mir glaub mich merh mühe geben, und das ganze nicht in 5 Minuten machen LOL?

Schatten sind irgentwie schlecht...


----------



## derGugi (5. Oktober 2003)

ja ich weiss  ich hab alle Flächen mit dem Pinsel ausgemalt und dann die Kontur gefüllt... Ist zwar einiges aufwändiger, aber nur mit dem Zauberstab ging es nicht.


----------



## subzero (5. Oktober 2003)

Aber damit es sowas es wird wie von Blizzard müssen da noch ne menge Texturen rein!


----------



## Carndret (5. Oktober 2003)

Ich würde zwar gern das Blizzard-Bild sehen, das du gemeint hast aber auch ich kann mir gut vorstellen was du meinst.
Vielleicht kennst du auch den Zeichenstil von Bioware (Baldur's Gate, NWN,...). Von diesem Stil habe ich schon ein paar Seiten gefunden mit Tutorial.
1. Brad D. Nault
2. Kristen Perry
3. sijun.com

Mein Avatarbild habe ich gerade eben auch so gemacht. Nur ist es nicht so toll geworden. Hab halt einfach irgendetwas angefangen und dann ist soetwas rausgekommen...
Ich hab aber auch schon andere etwas größere Dinge coloriert (Nichts besonderes leider). Aber erst wenn ich zeichnen kann, lohnt es sich mehr Richtung Colorieren zu gehen. Erst mal werde ich weiter Zeichnen üben müssen...

@Sun-Tzu: Der Himmel gefällt mir auch ganz gut, aber du hättest noch mehr Hell-/Dunkel-Unterschiede auf der Haut machen sollen, dann sehe es gleich noch besser aus. Probier mal das oberste Tutorial (BNault) auf deine Zeichnung anzuwenden.


----------



## Sun-Tzu (7. Oktober 2003)

WuaHUUU! Der ist GENIAL! danke, Carndret!  Die HP ist generell sehr gut - inspiriert. Ach ja, kann man PH7 eigentlich auch unter Linux beutzen? Windows stinkt - alle zwei wochen hab ich einen anderen Virus! Der letzte hat meine halbe festplatte geleert =( (nur Sustemdatien, keine Bilder *phuh* ^_^)


----------



## Carndret (8. Oktober 2003)

> *WuaHUUU! Der ist GENIAL!  *


Welchen von den 3 Profis meinst du  ? Sind glaube ich alle gleich gut. Der letzte hat halt noch mehr Techniken drauf.



> Ach ja, kann man PH7 eigentlich auch unter Linux beutzen?


Glaube ich nicht. PS ist nun mal ein Windows (bzw. Apple) Programm von mehr Versionen weiß ich nichts.
Wieso holst du dir stattdessen nicht einfach ein Antivirusprogramm? Ich hatte so weit ich weiß noch nie einen Virus, jedenfalls hab ich noch nie was davon bemerkt.


----------

